# Why won't he pee in the litter box?



## nicemove10 (Dec 11, 2007)

I just got a little boy rat who is about 3 months old. I have been trying to litter train him and he quickly learned to poop in the litter box. He refuses to pee in there however. Every once in a while he will and I give him a treat but other than that he will not pee in the litter box. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

"Litter box trained" in rat speak means pooping in a designated place.  Peeing is another issue entirely, especially with males. Rats scent mark with urine, stress-pee... in other words, it's a communication tool for them and are often non-plussed with where and when they urinate.

Sounds like you've got a trained boy, though, if he's popping in the correct box!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Because if he did pee in the box then his home wouldn't have that heavenly pee-aroma.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

And he wouldn't smell like pee either. Imagine that, a clean smelling rat. Now what kind of fun would that be?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

boys scent mark, so it's harder to train them to pee in the box, find where it's usually the wettest and most poop, if they are in different spots then you can have 2 boxes, if your boys are like my girls when they play they go to the bathroom so under what i have in the litter box, i have kleenex so they can find it play with it and go, plus they like that corner


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Addo will pee everywhere, including on Edgar (much to Ed's delight) but Edgar ALWAYS, without fail, pees in his litter tray. Wtf.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

at least he doesnt do what my girls do. Little imps.

They back their rears up to the bars of the cage and AIM to pee OUTSIDE of the cage.

How did I find this out?

heh

I was bending over refilling a food dish and I felt a drip drip drip on my HEAD. I looked up, and Piper was right there, rear pressed against the bars, peeing away. On me.

NICE


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> I was bending over refilling a food dish and I felt a drip drip drip on my HEAD. I looked up, and Piper was right there, rear pressed against the bars, peeing away. On me.
> 
> NICE


Hehe...that visual was hilarious! :lol: :lol: 

But anyway, I would love it if my girls would stop peeing on each other and their toys and use the litter box 100%. Wouldn't that be a perfect world. :roll:


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

they can pee on each other - i just wish theyd quit aiming their butts out of the cage lol

eww


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> they can pee on each other - i just wish theyd quit aiming their butts out of the cage lol
> 
> eww


Again, great visual there. 

Sorry they do that, though.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> They back their rears up to the bars of the cage and AIM to pee OUTSIDE of the cage.
> 
> I was bending over refilling a food dish and I felt a drip drip drip on my HEAD. I looked up, and Piper was right there, rear pressed against the bars, peeing away. On me.


WOW. We found pee spots on a ledge behind our cage. I was curious to know how they got such distance (a couple inches). You have now solved that for me and made me happy I wasn't there to witness the event!

I'm sure it's a sign of affection! They just want any other animals to know you belong to THEM!


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> at least he doesnt do what my girls do. Little imps.
> 
> They back their rears up to the bars of the cage and AIM to pee OUTSIDE of the cage.
> 
> ...


hhaha thats made me crack up! hehehe!!! my girlies do the same but ive never been peed on yet! lol


----------

